# CFGRR Fundraiser-BELK CHARITY DAY EVENT SALE



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Cape Fear Golden Retriever Rescue has been invited to participate in the BELK CHARITY SALE DAY EVENT which will be held at ALL BELK locations on Saturday, May 1st, from 6-10 a.m. *

*This sale is fantastic! Each ticket is $5.00 for entry to this exclusive sale, where everything in the store is 20% - 50% off, even those items that are rarely discounted!! With the ticket, you get $5.00 dollars off your first purchase, PLUS, this year, the first 100 people through the doors at each store will get a gift card valued at $5-$1000!! *

*CFGRR keeps 100% of the sale of the tickets-this is a fundraiser for CAPE FEAR GOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUE, **proceeds from ticket sales will be used to help pay for the Veterinary Care Expenses of Golden Retrievers in CFGRR's Rescue program.*

*BELK stores are located in the following states:*

*AL, AR, FL, GA, IN, KY, LA, MD, MI, MO, MS, NC, OH, OK, SC, TN , TX, VA, WV*

*Here is the link to locate a Belk Store in your area:*

*http://www.belk.com/store/stores_view_all.jsp*


*The $5 ticket to the BELK CHARITY DAY SALE EVENT can be purchased by mail only through me. If you would like to purchase a ticket, please email me at:*
[email protected] 

*OR email CFGRR, INC. at* [email protected], *(I answer the email acct. for CFGRR so I can be reached either way.)*

*I will provide you with my mailing address when you contact me. Please include a self addressed, stamped evenlope with your payment for the $5 ticket to Belk Charity Day Sale Event. *

*Please make your Check payable to CFGRR, INC.* 

*Take advantage of this GREAT SALE and support **CAPE FEAR GOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUE, INC. at the same time.*

*Cape Fear Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.*








Wilmington , NC 28405
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.cfgoldenrescue.com


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi Carolinamom,

I will buy two tickets. You have my email address, can you send me a reminder on the 15th? That's when I get paid and then I can buy the tickets from you. Now, even if I don't shop, you will get the money from the tickets, right?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you Heather!

Yes, CFGRR will get the money from the sale of the tickets regardless if you use the tickets or not. However, if you do use the ticket on the Belk Charity Sale Day Event-you get $5 off your first purchase, in other words, you get the $5 cost of the ticket back. 

I'll send you an email next week-Thank you again!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hey all, I've almost sold out of tickets for the BELK CHARITY DAY SALE-if anyone wants one, please email me before they're all gone.

Thank you to all you have purchased a ticket to the BELK CHARITY DAY SALE!
Enjoy your shopping and THANK YOU FOR SUPPORTING CAPE FEAR GOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUE!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy:

I get paid again on April 23rd-Can you send me a reminder about a week before and I will send you a check for $10, on the condition that YOU KEEP the tickets and use them, or that Cape Fear keeps them and uses them!

Your friend,

Karen


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you Miss Karen-CFGRR really appreciates it!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Bumping for the Cape Fear Fundraiser.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hey everyone, 

I still have a few tickets remaining for the BELK CHARITY DAY SALE EVENT. The sale is Saturday, May 1st at ALL BELK locations throughout the U.S. Go to this link to find a store near you. 

http://www.belk.com/store/stores_view_all.jsp

Proceeds from ticket sales benefit CAPE FEAR GOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUE and will be used to pay Vet Care Expenses of the Goldens we take into our Rescue Program.

If you'd like to purchase a ticket-$5 ea., please contact me directly.

*Cape Fear Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.*








P.O. Box 12697
Wilmington , NC 28405
Phone: 910-791-5001
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.cfgoldenrescue.com


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy:

Bumping your post.
Let me know if I Should donate directly to CFGRR or mail you a check-
you have my email address

Karen


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping for Cape Fear Fundraiser.


----------

